# Iowa Deer - 183-3/8



## Rick Carter (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeff Butler, of Jefferson GA, bagged this monster buck while hunting in Iowa.  It was killed in November 2012 and scored 183-3/8 B&C.


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Sep 23, 2013)

I would love to get one like that one day!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 23, 2013)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Horns (Sep 23, 2013)

He woulda been a good un next year.  What a hoss!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow!!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 24, 2013)

Beautiful deer!


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Oct 6, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## BAILS_DEEP (Dec 7, 2013)

Unreal


----------



## kevincox (Dec 7, 2013)

Great mount!


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 9, 2013)

incredable Buck


----------

